# Breeding at this time of year?



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

Okay...I am once again confused.

I have seen many posts from people on here whose birds are actively breeding. I spoke with a breeder today about getting a couple of breeding pairs, and he seemed horrified that I was considering breeding at this time. It seems to me that the breeder we got our first birds from must have allowed his birds to breed at this time of year, as he told me he has young birds that will be available in a few weeks.

I spoke with another breeder last week, and he advised me to get four pair of breeders and four pairs of pumpers to build up my loft by spring.

So what's the buzz on this? Am I breaking some cardinal rule of pigeon keeping by allowing them to breed at this time? Why would I or would I not want to let the birds breed at this time of year?


----------



## rbflight (Dec 31, 2008)

*Breeding this time of year*

*I would say it all depends on where you live and what breed of pigeon you are breeding. Some of the short faced birds only breed well in the hot summer months. I for one like to end my breeding season by the end of this month. But I do not start like most of the other breeders. They start in December and January and I start at the end of March. My birds are always ready for the show. If you condition pigeons properly you casn get them ready with no problem. 
So if you live in an area that is not that hot you might be able to breed into the summer. It is best to stoip this time of the year as the birds are under enough stress while breeding and now add the moult to the stress. 
Think of what you would feel like breeding youngsters in this heat and shedding your feathers at the same time.

Hope this helps you with your answers.

Rich*


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Any racing pigeons hatched after the beginning of May are just going to get lost. IMO.

There is a tendency for those that have heavy YB loses in training, to breed some late hatches with the intent of being able to have more YB's for the later races. Additionally, they are trying to have more birds to fly with in the old bird season next year, due to heavy YB loses this year.

I believe that YB's hatched late, never do well. There just seems to be something "missing" in their makeup and abilities, when they are not bred in the early part of the year and grow up in the spring.

I can not explain it, but they seem to lack something when they are not hatched in the spring. Nature usually produces young of most things in the spring. There is a reason for that I believe (other than the obvious that there is more food available then).

I personally have bred and trained very late hatches, because of heavy YB loses early in the season. Just to have more old birds for the following year and they never do any good.

But I assume it does depend where you are located, to a certain extent.

As to fancy pigeons or something other than racing pigeons, I don't think it matters much. But I don't have much experience with them.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

conditionfreak said:


> Any racing pigeons hatched after the beginning of May are just going to get lost. IMO.
> 
> There is a tendency for those that have heavy YB loses in training, to breed some late hatches with the intent of being able to have more YB's for the later races. Additionally, they are trying to have more birds to fly with in the old bird season next year, due to heavy YB loses this year.
> 
> ...


I have Birmingham Rollers, and the people I have been talking to are all BR keepers. The only person I spoke with who thought it was a bad idea was a breeder that sold many different breeds,


----------



## lostflight (Aug 18, 2008)

I'm still breeding my BRs. A lot of flyers I know like to breed in early spring, thus allowing plenty of warm summer time for their young birds to develop in the sky. When fall comes around and the birds finish their molt they will probably be spinning in top condition.

If you breed now, your youngs will continue to develop into the winter (if it snows in your area) and possibly won't reach top condition until next year. Its a matter of preference. However, if you see your birds are moulting it is advisable to hold on breeding.

One thing that I don't do, and don't advise doing is breeding very late in the season. By this I mean, having babies ready to wean in the cold of Nov, Dec, Jan, early Feb. It is way too cold for young BRs to be training to fly (I don't know how the homer guys/gals do it.)

Just what I do. Use what you think makes sense, and leave what doesn't. It's really up to you as the handler. GL


----------



## velo99 (Apr 8, 2007)

agreed lost,
although I can never get done as early as I like. 2 months from now I will have the last yb`s in the air. By the time change I should have them in good enough shape for the winter.


----------

